# Outdoors > Gear and Equipment >  PLB prices going down

## Rusky

I see this one is advertised the cheapest I have seen all year so far.

GME Pocket Pro+ Personal Locator Beacon PLB MT410G 406MHz with GPS Manual Activation - EPIRBs & PLBs - Marine Electronics - Main Categories - Main

Price history on Priceme shows a $100 drop in the last month also.  Hope it continues to drop for my xmas present.  :Grin: 

GME MT410G 406 MHz PLB (Personal Location Beacon) product specs, features and descriptions

----------


## Rusky

Just found a cheaper one:  :Wtfsmilie: 

GME MT410G 406 MHz PLB (Personal Locator Beacon) | Locator Beacons | GME | Mobile Systems - Tait Mobile Radio (BOP), Tauranga

----------


## Munsey

That's cheap , I've got one and think they are a good choice , a little bigger that other brands but 7 year battery and they replace a battery for free if used for emergency . I've got a boat so was good choice they float and have strobe on top

----------


## Gibo

Getting almost affordable  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Munsey

I hope they don't get too cheap as I can only imagine the outcome if and when complete retards get them , set them off when they run out off smokes or beer etc  :36 1 5:

----------


## Gibo

> I hope they don't get too cheap as I can only imagine the outcome if and when complete retards get them , set them off when they run out off smokes or beer etc


Oh what about out of loo paper? Was my plan anyway  :Wink:

----------


## veitnamcam

> I hope they don't get too cheap as I can only imagine the outcome if and when complete retards get them , set them off when they run out off smokes or beer etc


Running out of smokes is a real emergency Munsey !

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## sako75

"Please note that a 406 MHz Personal Locator Beacon (PLB) is not a subsitute for a 406 MHz EPIRB."
Whats the difference?

----------


## R93

> "Please note that a 406 MHz Personal Locator Beacon (PLB) is not a subsitute for a 406 MHz EPIRB."
> Whats the difference?


EPIRB are used in aircraft and other vessels.
They can be manually activated but generally activate due to impact or extreme attitude changes.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## PerazziSC3

my understanding is an epirb is registered to a vehicle a vessel aircraft etc and a PLB is registered to a person

----------


## username

WTF i literally just got back from buying a Fast Find from my local $530! Still cheaper than they used to be! Fast Find is a bit smaller and im more likely to keep it on my person. Easier to grab it off my hip rather than rummage through my pack (if its even near me) when ive got a broken leg and a punctured lung.

----------


## Rusky

> WTF i literally just got back from buying a Fast Find from my local $530! Still cheaper than they used to be! Fast Find is a bit smaller and im more likely to keep it on my person. Easier to grab it off my hip rather than rummage through my pack (if its even near me) when ive got a broken leg and a punctured lung.


Still a good buy, down almost $200 in a month.  My theory is if I can't get an PLB out of my day pack, im too far gone  :Wink:

----------


## Spanners

EPIRB is for marine use - battery life of 48hr +
ELT for aircraft
PLB for personal land/sea use 24hr+

----------


## gimp

What's the lightest/most compact unit? I need one.

----------


## Brakelie

> What's the lightest/most compact unit? I need one.


The Ocean Signal PLB1

----------


## username

Hunting and fishing have a tiny one for $600 smaller than the fast find maybe 2/3 the size. Maybe half the size of an iphone and 30mm thick. Had a look at it when checking out the new Oamaru store early in the week.

----------


## username

> The Ocean Signal PLB1Attachment 14294


Oh look there it is! I type too slow

----------


## PerazziSC3

be quite handy if garmin or someone squezed a PLB into a gps, im all for gear that has multiple purposes

----------


## gimp

> The Ocean Signal PLB1Attachment 14294



That looks like the one for me. $399 ish in Australia. Awesome.



E: scored one for $365AU with free shipping. Aw yeah.

----------


## gimp

Oh snap $354.05 total price, got another $10.95 off somehow. Four hundred and one New Zealand Dollars.

----------


## PerazziSC3

link?

----------


## Nibblet

And Aussie ones don't need reprogramming?

----------


## gimp

> And Aussie ones don't need reprogramming?


Apparently not




> Certified for use in Australia and now also for New Zealand, Ocean Signals preferred retailer in Australia, Adventure Safety has stock available to ship to you today.




Ocean Signal RescueMe PLB1 Smallest PLB | PLB | Adventure Safety


Free shipping might only work to .au addresses....

----------


## username

> Oh snap $354.05 total price, got another $10.95 off somehow. Four hundred and one New Zealand Dollars.


DEAL! where was this thread this morning before i got mine.  At least im supporting the local community. Better not spend all my money overseas.

----------


## Kiwi Sapper

> Just found a cheaper one: 
> 
> GME MT410G 406 MHz PLB (Personal Locator Beacon) | Locator Beacons | GME | Mobile Systems - Tait Mobile Radio (BOP), Tauranga


Only $1.25 cheaper as the first included GST whilst the second didn't. Also, delivery costs could vary substantially, I did'nt check

----------


## gadgetman

> Apparently not
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ocean Signal RescueMe PLB1 Smallest PLB | PLB | Adventure Safety
> 
> 
> Free shipping might only work to .au addresses....


They have a different one for NZ, still a good price though.

Ocean Signal RescueMe PLB1 New Zealand Coded | PLB | Adventure Safety

----------


## gimp

Emailed them, their blurb for the one I bought seems to indicate it will work in NZ, I will find out

----------


## username

All the paper work with mine seems to indicate beacons are coded for both countries. The reg form has both nz and aus letter heads.

----------


## Spanners

Makes no difference where in the world you are or are registered to
Once the sat picks it up, the 2nd pass determines hemisphere, then the info is passed from one dept to another if not in local
They are all responded to, they don't look at it and say 'that's Gimp, he shouldn't be in NZ setting off his PLB as its reg in Au - fuck him'

----------


## Pengy

Why a Personal Locator Beacon - Part 1 - YouTube

----------


## gadgetman

> Emailed them, their blurb for the one I bought seems to indicate it will work in NZ, I will find out


How did you get on with this?

----------


## gimp

Yeah it'll work fine in NZ they reckon.

----------


## Munsey

> Why a Personal Locator Beacon - Part 1 - YouTube


Anyone know how long it would take SAR in NZ to get your signal ? , watching that promo vid it shows that long distance satiate orbits every 24 hrs but had a huge view . It be worth knowing what worst wait time on signal getting back would be .

----------


## veitnamcam

Especially if your hanging out for a smoke! :Grin:  :Grin:  :Grin: 

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## mikee

NZ registered  beacon with its own internal GPS, ie Country coded for NZ and properly registered in NZ I would expect 30mins to 50 minutes or less from activation to action happening. By the time they ring the emergency contacts to check its a valid activation and sort a chopper closest.

If brought overseas and properly registered with the authorities in the counrty of purchase I reckon a couple of hours by the time they check the activation is valid, its location  and pass it on to NZ SAR

----------


## Nibblet

> NZ registered  beacon with its own internal GPS, ie Country coded for NZ and properly registered in NZ I would expect 30mins to 50 minutes or less from activation to action happening. By the time they ring the emergency contacts to check its a valid activation and sort a chopper closest.
> 
> If brought overseas and properly registered with the authorities in the counrty of purchase I reckon a couple of hours by the time they check the activation is valid, its location  and pass it on to NZ SAR


And that's only if you have to wait for the gps. A lot of them get picked up by aircraft pilots having their ear drums rattled on the emergency band.

----------


## chewy69a

I went halves in one of these with a hunting buddy and we share it which is a good way to break up the cost. 

Got it in January from Burnsco Marine which was about $20 more expensive than getting one off trade me if I remember correctly but I prefer to deal with a store that I can physically take it back to if it ever needs servicing (no the batteries don't last forever!)

I'm a little worried though with quite a few people setting them off when they aren't really in great danger, it makes me wonder whether search and rescue take these signals very seriously.

Tardy tramper blasted for chopper pickup | Stuff.co.nz

Timaru Hunter Found After Search And Rescue Near... | Stuff.co.nz

Locator beacon cries for help - from tip | Stuff.co.nz

Discarded beacon sparks huge search | Stuff.co.nz

I know there are lots of success stories but stories like these worry me about our investment! Personally I wouldn't be setting this thing off just because I got bushed and had to spend a cold night in the bush...

----------


## Rusky

> Apparently not
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ocean Signal RescueMe PLB1 Smallest PLB | PLB | Adventure Safety
> 
> 
> Free shipping might only work to .au addresses....


Just ordered one of these.  They work in NZ.  Cost all up with no shipping costs at all required was NZ $425.  Lets hope I don't have to use it in the next 7 years of its battery life time before replacing them.

----------


## doinit

Until reading this thread,Iv'e always carried a pigeon. The wee bugger will be delighted to become retired.

----------


## scottrods

And those trampers that died on Mt Egmont were in contact with help via their phones but they just couldn't get to them - so having the gadget is no substitute for planning for the weather!

----------


## ANTSMAN

The ocean signal model above that will apparently "work" in NZ..... Does anyone have any details more than "it'll work"?

----------


## Rushy

> Until reading this thread,Iv'e always carried a pigeon. The wee bugger will be delighted to become retired.


The problem with pigeons is that if they fly over Toby's way he will put them in a pie.

----------


## Rusky

Antsman. Yes they work in NZ or any where in the world.

----------


## turner nz

this one seems like a bloody good price might have to get me one, ACR RESQLINK 406MHz GPS PLB AUST CODED BEACON | Trade Me or this one OCEAN SIGNAL AUSTRALIA rescueME GPS PLB1 Beacon | Trade Me decisions....

----------


## stretch

That ACR one is a very sharp price. They're $US224 in the states (equates to $NZ290). They cost $80-$90 to get them reprogrammed with the NZ country code, so with all the faffing about sourcing one stateside, importing it, getting it reprogrammed, you may as well buy the one you've found on TardMe.

----------


## turner nz

sweet well this is the fella anyway he has a store in aussie so if i miss out just buy from here SkippersMate | Mates Looking After Mates if you go on there and like it on facebook you get a 5% coupon too not bad! looking at the rescue me one as its got 7 year warranty over the acr's 5, the rescue me is only $353.64 with 5% off the already low price! think that's me!

----------


## gadgetman

This one is good value too with 10 year battery/warranty. A little bigger.

KTI SAFETY ALERT SA2G-NZ 406MHz PLB PERSONAL LOCATOR BEACON - SkippersMate

----------


## 257weatherby

> Until reading this thread,Iv'e always carried a pigeon. The wee bugger will be delighted to become retired.


Or lunch.

----------


## turner nz

ended up going for the KTI PLB as it was cheaper and had a longer warranty and i liked the fact its made in Australia. bit bigger than the rest but i can live with that, thanks for mentioning it gadget i over looked it but good to save some coin and the 10 year life really made the decision easier. $302 nz dollars to my door with coupon code i'm wrapped!!

KTI SAFETY ALERT SA2G-NZ 406MHz PLB PERSONAL LOCATOR BEACON - SkippersMate

----------


## Pengy

Ocean Signal RescueMe PLB1 Smallest PLB | PLB | Adventure Safety

I haven't checked the price of shipping, but a good deal by the look of it

----------


## possum_shooter

> Ocean Signal RescueMe PLB1 Smallest PLB | PLB | Adventure Safety
> 
> I haven't checked the price of shipping, but a good deal by the look of it


I brought one in a few months back and they realise us kiwis get stung with gst if over $400 nz value so they put a cheaper value on the package to keep nz customs happy

----------


## CooeeBay

> I brought one in a few months back and they realise us kiwis get stung with gst if over $400 nz value so they put a cheaper value on the package to keep nz customs happy


They're getting even cheaper in 2015... I wonder why?

----------


## gadgetman

Finally done the deed myself. Stupid not to with the price now below NZ$300 delivered.

----------


## veitnamcam

> Finally done the deed myself. Stupid not to with the price now below NZ$300 delivered.


Where at?

----------


## steelcaps

I got my nz spec one last week from skippers mate ( cooebay) for under 300 to my door. Got here in 3 days with heaps of freebies 2. 10year batt life and 10yr warranty. Pm me f u want a link 2 it

----------


## Danny

Thanks for that. Worth the money.

----------


## gadgetman

> Where at?


http://www.nzhuntingandshooting.co.n...tml#post334212

----------


## GravelBen

It says 315, thats cheap but not under 300 unless you're really special at counting? Or is there a special discount code somewhere?

----------


## GravelBen

Ahh or I could read the post earlier in the thread where it says there is a discount for liking them on facebook...

----------


## veitnamcam

> http://www.nzhuntingandshooting.co.n...tml#post334212





> It says 315, thats cheap but not under 300 unless you're really special at counting? Or is there a special discount code somewhere?


Yea that's what I thought, 315 and more in kiwi dollars.

----------


## veitnamcam

> Ahh or I could read the post earlier in the thread where it says there is a discount for liking them on facebook...


there we go, that would not have registered with me as I am not on face book

----------


## gadgetman

> there we go, that would not have registered with me as I am not on face book


That 315 is in NZ$ delivered and with 5% off for giving them your email address or liking on faceplant you get just below NZ$300.

----------


## steelcaps

Yea that's what I did, the signup etc and it took me down to 297 nzd by memory. Bought on tue night and was at my door sat morning.

----------


## steelcaps

Im not on facebook either, just did some email thing and got emailed a discount code.

----------


## GravelBen

Got one on the way now too, prices have gone up slightly (or just exchange rate) so it came to $301 all up.

----------


## gadgetman

> Got one on the way now too, prices have gone up slightly (or just exchange rate) so it came to $301 all up.


Our dollar is dripping quickly thanks to out government dumping our currency to make the dollars we earn look better. Back to SMP's in a slightly more subtle way.

----------


## Kudu

I see that bloke in Aussie has been stopped from selling the Ocean Signal PLB's here in NZ as the NZ agent was complaining he was selling them to cheap!

SKIPPERSMATE TOO CHEAP FOR NEW ZEALAND RETAILERS - WHERE IS THE JUSTICE!

----------


## CooeeBay

> I see that bloke in Aussie has been stopped from selling the Ocean Signal PLB's here in NZ as the NZ agent was complaining he was selling them to cheap!
> 
> SKIPPERSMATE TOO CHEAP FOR NEW ZEALAND RETAILERS - WHERE IS THE JUSTICE!


Thanks Kudo. I can still sell the Ocean Signal Australian Coded one - you just have to register it with AMSA in Australia instead of the RCCNZ in Wellington. I also have an NZ coded KTI SA2G PLB which is AU$299 landed into NZ - as commented above.

----------


## Gibo

So we can get them even cheaper now? You the man bro!!

----------


## Leadfoot

Who's the NZ agent?  They deserve a complaint to the commerce commission.

----------


## gadgetman

Mine arrived this morning. Very happy with it though the neck strap looks like it was designed my a committee with three different clips between it and the PLB. All registered and ready for, hopefully, nothing.

----------


## GravelBen

Courier tried to drop mine off today too (unless someone else sent me a package I wasn't expecting), will pick it up tomorrow  :Have A Nice Day: 

Does feel a bit funny buying something and hoping that you'll never use it!

----------


## mikee

> Who's the NZ agent?  They deserve a complaint to the commerce commission.


Why? If they are the "authorised" local agent then they can set the price, customers ultimately can decide for themselves whether its worth it. 
Oh I love people who buy overseas then expect the local agent to honor the warrenty on something they did not sell. 
My employer will not touch Grey Imports of our products. 
rant over and back off my hobby horse  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## 7mmsaum

Am keen on a plb now, which is the best one?

Am not worried about price, just wanting the best product

----------


## stug

I don't think there is much difference between them, because of the specs they have to meet. I just bought the ACR resQlink. Mainly because of price and the first aid kit that came with it.

----------


## Pengy

Battery life would probably be the biggy. So long as you get a GPS enabled version (probably all of them these days), you should be good to go.
I think the smallest on the market is the Rescue me, which also has a good battery life, 10 years I think

----------


## 7mmsaum

Thanks Stug and Pengy, any good deals around ? 

ie buy one and I get something with it to give to some deserving new hunter on the forum..............

----------


## stug

The acr resqlink comes with the first aid kit, which is pretty comprehensive, a strobe light for alerting rescuers and $50 cashback once you have registered it and sent the coupon back. 
The first aid kit would be good to pass on if you felt like it.

----------


## Pengy

Plus of course, if you use the ARC plb in a real life situation and tell them (arc) all about it , I believe they still give you a free replacement unit.

----------


## Pengy

@7mmsaum
KTI SAFETY ALERT SA2G-NZ 406MHz PLB PERSONAL LOCATOR BEACON - SkippersMate

----------


## PerazziSC3

Think I'm going to buy one of those. How do I get that coupon code to save a few more bucks?

----------


## GravelBen

> Think I'm going to buy one of those. How do I get that coupon code to save a few more bucks?


There is a wee pop-up that invites you to subscribe to the newsletter, enter your email address and you get a 5% discount code. I had to turn off my ad-blocker and refresh the page a few times before I could see the pop-up.

----------


## 7mmsaum

> @7mmsaum
> KTI SAFETY ALERT SA2G-NZ 406MHz PLB PERSONAL LOCATOR BEACON - SkippersMate


Thanks Pengy, i just ordered one

----------


## deepsouthaussie

> Thanks Pengy, i just ordered one


+1 ing this shortly me thinks. Haven't seen em that price before and would give not only the wife some peace of mind.

----------


## Dundee

Just registered my PLB ResQLink online.  Do you have to manualy fill out the form to get the $50 back?

----------


## stug

I printed off my reply from the rescue centre, cut off the barcode, filled something else out and sent it in. Got an email a few weeks later asking me for confirmation of registering with rescue centre. I replied I had sent it in. Haven't heard back yet. Must follow it up.

----------


## Dundee

thanks Stug will do that,print off the info and send it in.

----------


## Leadfoot

> Why? If they are the "authorised" local agent then they can set the price, customers ultimately can decide for themselves whether its worth it. 
> Oh I love people who buy overseas then expect the local agent to honor the warrenty on something they did not sell. 
> My employer will not touch Grey Imports of our products. 
> rant over and back off my hobby horse


Because it's anti-competitive, which is what the commerce commission monitors.  It's got nothing to do with local agents honouring foreign warranties.

----------


## Freezer

> Thanks Pengy, i just ordered one


 @7mmsaum do you reprogram for nZ?  Or all good to go? 

Better than the rescue me for another $40 ?

----------


## gadgetman

> @7mmsaum do you reprogram for nZ?  Or all good to go? 
> 
> Better than the rescue me for another $40 ?


They are already programmed for NZ, check the title above.

----------


## Dundee

How did you get on @stug I still haven't recieved my $50 back

----------


## 7mmsaum

> @7mmsaum do you reprogram for nZ?  Or all good to go? 
> 
> Better than the rescue me for another $40 ?


All good to go mate, and pleased to report I havnt needed it yet.

----------


## stug

> How did you get on @stug I still haven't recieved my $50 back


I didn't either I sent everything in and then they sent me an email saying that I hadn't included the registration information. I replied by email I had. Must follow that up.

----------


## stug

@Dundee I rang Hutchwilco today to follow up about the $50 cashback, they will ring back on Tuesday, might pay to do the same  09 528 0788

----------


## Micky Duck

what prices are out there now?????? SWMBO keeps hinting its time to buy one......

----------


## gadgetman

> what prices are out there now?????? SWMBO keeps hinting its time to buy one......


KTI SAFETY ALERT SA2G-NZ 406MHz PLB PERSONAL LOCATOR BEACON - SkippersMate

This is about the best value. Not the smallest but it will float and has a 10 year battery. That price is in NZ$ landed, but if you cruise around the site a little you'll get a discount offer pop up.

----------


## Micky Duck

thanks....

----------


## Dundee

thanks @stug :Thumbsup:

----------

